# e8400 running at 4320mhz



## ian_heath (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi all

Just had a moment and wanted to compare notes with anyone else who may have one of the new e8xxx series C2D chips.

I have a (rather k-rappy) h2o cooling system but im running this pc at 4320mhz as i write this (see cpuz image attached)

anyone care to compare results?

Ian


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks great with such a low vcore how long did you run orthos for what are your temps and did you run memtest?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Make sure you download Prime 95 version 25.6 and run it for 8 hours without a failure or sky high temperatures, or it's not stable and will cause many undue problems. 

Yes Wolfdales clock high.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

just out of curiosity, how much approximately, is invested in your rig?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very nice overclock ray:

I agree with the reccomendations of the other fellas / make sure you run Orthos for atleast 8 hours 

but it looks dman good!


I have only had mine to 4.0ghz so far I may bump it up a hair in the near future / but I dont want to dance with Mr. Murphy either :laugh:

enjoy!


----------



## ian_heath (Jan 14, 2007)

speedster, my current rig is insured for its replacement value (incl ALL components and peripherals) of around $4200 AU

most of the cash is in the vga card, mobo, case and ram


----------

